# 3rd cycle Test /tbol/var



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hows it going guys? Planning my next cycle, heres what im thinking.

26 years 5'9 182 pounds as of today. 12-14% bf
Did 2 cycles, first cycle was a total screw up due to me trusting my friend and not doing my research so got onto google and got my shit and did pct , waited 4 months and did my real cycle of test at 500mg a week 12 weeks and dbol of 60mg ed for 4 weeks. Arimidex,hcg and pct (clomid and nolva). Recoverd good. Put on solid 20 pounds and after pct kept about 12 pounds due to the fact i got sick after pct so had to force myself to eat

So my 3rd cycle would be for 14-15 weeks

Test e 500 mg week 1-14
Tbol 70mg ed week 1-4
Arimidex 0.5 every 3 days
Hcg 750-1000ui a week till the end of cycle
Anavar 80 mg ed week 8-14

Milk thistle and nac from day one.


Pct: clomid( 100/100/50/50)and nolva(40/40/20/20)

Goal is to gain 15-20 pounds and after pct keep atleast 8-12 pounds.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bvs (Mar 18, 2016)

Cycle seems pretty good. 500iu of hcg a week should be enough especially since it isnt a really heavy cycle. If you want you could do 500iu a week for the cycle and then a blast at the end to really ensure recovery. But other than that it seems well set out. Get your bloods done and watch your lipid profile while on the orals


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 18, 2016)

U think two orals are alright as most people say two orals in a cycle are bad idea so i thought id get an insight on what others have been thru.

Thanks for the advice bro


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2016)

I'd put 6 weeks between orals. And u don't need the milk thistle if you're running nac.


----------



## suncom3 (Mar 18, 2016)

how would this cycle compare to the same thing but not using the dbol?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 18, 2016)

suncom3 said:


> how would this cycle compare to the same thing but not using the dbol?



hes using tbol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 18, 2016)

250iu of hcg twice a week is enough


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 18, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> 250iu of hcg twice a week is enough



This and keep in mind HCG raises estrogen so over doing it comes with a price.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'd put 6 weeks between orals. And u don't need the milk thistle if you're running nac.




I actually have "liver support supp" it includes both.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks wveryone, ill change the hcg dosage to 250ui twice a week.
I think ill even start a log to get some more help from u guys. Cheers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 18, 2016)

The doses on orals are on the high side, atleast it is for me..How do you know how strong their going to be? I had var before that at 50mg my arm pumps were crippling.Have you used the tbol and var before?


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 18, 2016)

These dosages are based on other users experiences iv read here and other boards. im happy to take ur advice on the dosages?


----------



## Jada (Mar 19, 2016)

Lean quick question,  are u  on a bulking diet on this cycle?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2016)

I think this looks good as written. Just remember the test is the locomotive. That's where your real weight gain will come from. That and meat and potatoes of course. 

Take your orals an hour pre-workout. Don't space thru the day. That's lame.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 19, 2016)

Jada said:


> Lean quick question,  are u  on a bulking diet on this cycle?



Carb cycling. So moderate bulking


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 19, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think this looks good as written. Just remember the test is the locomotive. That's where your real weight gain will come from. That and meat and potatoes of course.
> 
> Take your orals an hour pre-workout. Don't space thru the day. That's lame.




Yeah i usually take my orals 1-2 hours prior to workigout


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2016)

Lean_dude27 said:


> These dosages are based on other users experiences iv read here and other boards. im happy to take ur advice on the dosages?



If the orals are good you dont need more then 50mg..but fuk it try it at a higher dose..more gear more result


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 19, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> If the orals are good you dont need more then 50mg..but fuk it try it at a higher dose..more gear more result




Im going to start with 50mg the first 2 weeks if i see the gains then ill keep it there, no need to stress my body with extra dose if what im already taking is getting me what i want.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2016)

Lean_dude27 said:


> Im going to start with 50mg the first 2 weeks if i see the gains then ill keep it there, no need to stress my body with extra dose if what im already taking is getting me what i want.



Its a good idea not to go full dosage right away..My first dbol experience was great but i had some strong shit and took 50mg right away..It was to much for me I felt like i was gonna get a heart attack and im a young healthy guy.I learned i need to split my doses up to feel good.I like taking a oral first thing in the am then taking the majority of the dose 1 hour before the gym.Play around with the doses take it all ,split it up see what you like


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Its a good idea not to go full dosage right away..My first dbol experience was great but i had some strong shit and took 50mg right away..It was to much for me I felt like i was gonna get a heart attack and im a young healthy guy.I learned i need to split my doses up to feel good.I like taking a oral first thing in the am then taking the majority of the dose 1 hour before the gym.Play around with the doses take it all ,split it up see what you like



I remember when I first got invited to come here u just started like 800 mg tren for your first time and we argued like 2 high school girls about your dose for like 3 days. Lol. Good times. But In the end I was right


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I remember when I first got invited to come here u just started like 800 mg tren for your first time and we argued like 2 high school about your dose for like 3 days. Lol. Good times. But In the end I was right



god damn tren was so fukkin strong man 600mg...shit makes me a loony but still fun and ripped..I would use alot less if i could go back and you were right.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Damn! 800mg tren on the first try?? I wouldnt do more then 3-400 mg a week lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2016)

Lean_dude27 said:


> Damn! 800mg tren on the first try?? I wouldnt do more then 3-400 mg a week lol



I did 600mg towards the middle end.I started with 400mg..It was my 4 and last cycle in a 6 year span


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2016)

I was just a bit high strung LOL hahaha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2016)

Lean_dude27 said:


> Damn! 800mg tren on the first try?? I wouldnt do more then 3-400 mg a week lol


 I tried to warn him but he didn't want to listen to some new member. Lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2016)

my best was 205 8% or 9% bf..I would have done anything for 220 8% just wasnt in the cards


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2016)

Im like 225 but im a fat bundy now


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks good. IMO add a higher dose to your testosterone and lower the orals..I'd change that tbol dosage to 40-50mg no need to go higher than that but depends on the source I guess and ur goals.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 20, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Looks good. IMO add a higher dose to your testosterone and lower the orals..I'd change that tbol dosage to 40-50mg no need to go higher than that but depends on the source I guess and ur goals.



Thanks bro


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im like 225 but im a fat bundy now



Lol from the sides tren brings i think i wont risk going above 400. 
We all have our moments man, as long as u made it thru it.
My boy sold me gear the first time without any help and told me to inject susta 250 once 10 days, trt dosage; totaly screwed me over but luckily i did pct and got out of it did the research and now i know my shit, somewhat lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2016)

Lean_dude27 said:


> Lol from the sides tren brings i think i wont risk going above 400.
> We all have our moments man, as long as u made it thru it.
> My boy sold me gear the first time without any help and told me to inject susta 250 once 10 days, trt dosage; totaly screwed me over but luckily i did pct and got out of it did the research and now i know my shit, somewhat lol


400mg is a great dose imo..Good results not many sides at that dose.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> 400mg is a great dose imo..Good results not many sides at that dose.



once iv done this cycle I'm thinking of adding tren a for 6 weeks at 100mg eod.
but i would never go above that dosage lol


----------



## Dex (Mar 21, 2016)

Good luck with the cycle. The profile pic looks like you are in decent shape. How's your grip strength? Your wrists and forearms look a bit on the smaller side compared to your upper arms/chest/delts.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 21, 2016)

Dex said:


> Good luck with the cycle. The profile pic looks like you are in decent shape. How's your grip strength? Your wrists and forearms look a bit on the smaller side compared to your upper arms/chest/delts.



Iv never worked out on the forearms but now iv started to pay attention to that. Thanks


----------

